# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Różnica wagi rano i wieczorem

## OlgaP

Witam,

Ostatnio sprawdziłam swoją wagę ponieważ chciałabym schudnąć ok 5 kg. Zastanawia mnie fakt dlaczego różnica wagi rano i wieczorem wynosi az 1,5 kg? Czy u Was jest podobnie, czy jest to prawidłowe?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Red

Oczywiście że tj. prawidłowe. Wstajesz rano, w ciągu dnia przyswoisz nawet kilka kg żywności/wody i np nie wydalisz Tego wiec automatycznie Twoja waga izdie w góre, z drugiej strony przez noc spali sie cześć pokarmu i dlatego ważysz mniej.

----------


## monika1984

ja tez tak mam.

----------

